# Love / Hate relationship with this forum



## JimL56 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ok...I love it. But you guys are costing me a lot of money. I was more than content with my first router (a Makita) and my first router table (a Craftsman) that I bought in 1982 until i ran across this site. 

As of last month I had 4 routers and three tables. I did come to my senses and sell one of the tables and give one away. But I'm keeping all the routers. Up to this point all I ever used a router for was putting a edge on a shelf or something.

I started checking the internet for ideas on building cabinet doors. We're remodeling the kitchen and I'm going to build 23 doors. Lots of great stuff and knowledgable people here. But you guys got to quit tempting me with all the cool accessories. My wife's not taking to kindly to all the money I'm spending. I'm going to miss her.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Jim Gets to Keep the Tools*

:lol:" My wife's not taking to kindly to all the money I'm spending. I'm going to miss her."'

Heh...good one, Jim! Welcome to the fun house.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

You need to join RA (routers anonymous). There's a few guys on here already who are members. They're the one's who say 'you can never have enough routers'


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Exactly! And I _don't_ have an addiction!! 

(I do like to see things in visual balance however; two matching routers look so much better. It's the feng shui thing...)


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jim spending becomes contagious at times.>>


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JimL56 said:


> Ok...I love it. But you guys are costing me a lot of money. I was more than content with my first router (a Makita) and my first router table (a Craftsman) that I bought in 1982 until i ran across this site.
> 
> As of last month I had 4 routers and three tables. I did come to my senses and sell one of the tables and give one away. But I'm keeping all the routers. Up to this point all I ever used a router for was putting a edge on a shelf or something.
> 
> I started checking the internet for ideas on building cabinet doors. We're remodeling the kitchen and I'm going to build 23 doors. Lots of great stuff and knowledgable people here. But you guys got to quit tempting me with all the cool accessories. My wife's not taking to kindly to all the money I'm spending. I'm going to miss her.


interesting what happens when the lights get turned on...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> You need to join RA (routers anonymous). There's a few guys on here already who are members. They're the one's who say 'you can never have enough routers'


there is such a thing???...


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Love &nHate*

There is a trick to buying new tools and keeping the wife happy. First, make it her idea. find something she has talked about needing fixing. Tell if I had that tool, what ever it may be, I could fix that. NOW let her suggest the tool and see if she will go and order it or buy it downtown. The draw back is you have to fix what she needed repaired. works for me.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

..."build it...they will come"...

Wise words...but resist only until there is a good reason to buy more tools...

Following are sufficient reasons to convince the wife more tools are necessary...

1. She will benefit with more things you can make for her...
2. The forum made you do it...(my favorite also)
3. Peer pressure...(she shouldn't make you look bad to your friends)
4. More tools save time in setup overhead...(activity based costing models have proven this)
5. Specific tools for specific functions...(metal wisks can't sauté in non-stick pans)
6. The last one you bought is making a funny noise...its past warranty...
7. A router will cost less than two of her salon visits...(duck if you use this one)
8. Each new router you buy increases your post count...(Rick can help you with the importance of this)
9. Buying more tools will save her thousands in moving expenses...

I'm sure there are many more that others have used...

Don't show her this...these are extracts from "Man's Book of Things"

Welcome to the loony bin...


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

At last count I have 4 routers but really only use 2 Bosch mrc23 that mostly stays in the table and a Makita RT0701. However good news is no complaints from my wife about buying tools. I also own some old vehicles so even more tool and other spending. Been married a long time I think she just figures its a lost cause to argue with me about tools and toys.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Jim.

Angie is rigth, when I joined to the club I had 3 routers and, like you, now I have 13 of them and a RT.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Jim. Or, you could introduce your wife to the hobby of quilting.... once she's addicted to it, you won't have to worry about buying tools ever again.... 

There is NO 12 step program for router addicts.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

If you are Router addicted, and wish to break the router monkey free from your back. 

A true searcher of truth will know when each trial is perfect and the perfect time for ascension to the next confrontational plane.

1, Pinch the Tomato, the “VERY” attractive woman must have either a testosterone laden Kick boxing champion or a convicted ax murderer out on parole but not currently taking his medication as a companion)
2, Sniff the Flatulence (deeply)
3, Enrage the Killer Bees (your choice as long as their really mad)
4, Chase the Saltwater Crocodile (must have raw meat slung around neck)
5, Lick the Leper colony (All of them)
6, Shave the weasel (electric razor is acceptable, but "LIVE" weasel must remain with you in your pants at all at all times)
7, Slap the Cheese (Only stinky cheeses acceptable)
8, Floss the Rhino (Rhino must be lucid at flossing, sedation not acceptable)
9, Provoke the Biker Gang If you can get the one named pestilence to set you on fire or run you down with his trike on your 1st attempt, jump to level 11. Bikers may not be informed of these options.
10, Whack the Lemming (must take place during mass migration over the cliffs) 
11, Probe the Walrus (This ones going to be tricky. You just can't reason with an emotional Bull Walrus. The last acolyte attempting the probe was swatted into an ice flow and tusked to death by the entire group before he froze)
12, Tease the Great White (yeah I know, But rules are rules, one must don the freshly gutted carcass of a medium sized fur seal and prance tauntingly back and forth on a thin clear Plexiglas platform set out in the open water at the head of a 2 mile long chum slick. One may not scramble back onto the sport fishing vessel in the crisis moment)

One must have goals in life!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, make it a point to not read any of the tool reviews I am working on now.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Whatever money you spend on 'tools and toys' means it isn't available for uh, less socially acceptable forms of entertainment...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Whatever money you spend on 'tools and toys' means it isn't available for uh, less socially acceptable forms of entertainment...


..."Idle hands are the devil's workshop"...

She couldn't possibly want you to have idle hands or devil tools...?

It's a requirement to save your soul from eternal damnation...

More tools, less devil...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'The Devil's in the details'

...and this one's for Stick:
'When the Devil is not fishing he is mending his nets.'


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jim in case you haven`t figured it out yet, there is no sympathy for tool addiction on this forum, only support for it.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I can quit anytime.

My approach for keeping the wife happy is to have a steady stream of things for her (and to give to friends and relatives) coming out of the shop. Nothing makes her more invested in my shop than that. I try to work her into the design process. I use sketchup to do "paper prototyping". It's great for letting her (and me, too) see what it might look like. We play what-if with the design. She gets to tweak it and that gives her more ownership in the outcome. It also prevents surprises.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*"It also prevents surprises."*

Words to live by!!! 
It seems that _in some cases_ no matter how much time I invested in writing and drawing the details of a project, there would be some wiggle room for the 'odd' person/client to come back with "That wasn't what I was expecting".


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jim I'm probably the forums biggest victim lol . I hate to add up how many thousands I've spent since I got here . But there's worse habits


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

BrianS said:


> Hi Jim. Or, you could introduce your wife to the hobby of quilting.... once she's addicted to it, you won't have to worry about buying tools ever again....
> 
> There is NO 12 step program for router addicts.


Truer words have never been spoken re the "quilting addiction". My wife moved from being retired and addicted to quilting to buying into a quilt shop. Talk about a new spin on life. The upside, she never asks about my tool/wood expenses.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I dunno about quilting. Have a friend and his wife got into it big time. From then on out, all of their trips were quilting themed. All she seems to talk about is quilting. we call her the quilt lady. He's kind of a puppy dog so he just follows along. My wife and I went to Italy. We saw them when we returned and she asks "did you see any quilting shows there?". I almost lost it on that. I think I'd rather have holes drilled in my head.


----------



## JimL56 (Jun 19, 2015)

Don't get me wrong. She loves power tools. She purchased some of the corded tools, all of the cordless ones. And even the Delta table saw with the 52in unifence that she bought me for my birthday. I'm just not going to tell her what I spent on routers and accessories.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep, it's bad. I have seven or eight routers, at least four of which I've never powered up. I almost bought another one last week.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Jim.
We are here to help you spend your money, so come on down! >



RainMan1 said:


> Jim I'm probably the forums biggest victim lol . I hate to add up how many thousands I've spent since I got here . But there's worse habits


I have to admit, I have helped Rick spend his money as much as I could! :surprise:>>>


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Welcome aboard, Jim.
> We are here to help you spend your money, so come on down! >
> 
> 
> ...


You sure did Mike


----------



## WigWag Workshop (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess I am lucky, me lady doesn't mine my tool/workshop toys addiction. Has long as she can order a few purses now and then LOL. We look at this way, neither of us have no desire to go out to bars or restaurants (I'm an excellent cook), although we do enjoy going to a few hockey games during the season. So we spend our extra funds on things we can enjoy, and she gets the benefit of custom made stuff for the house. Every time she shows me something she wants me to make for the house, I just tell her, sure no problem babe, but I am going to need (Insert tool here) in order for me to make it. LOL.. Also, her "hobby"is doing her nails, she has stuff that a nail salon wished they had LOL. 

-Steven


----------



## andypack (Jan 28, 2009)

vindaloo said:


> You need to join RA (routers anonymous). There's a few guys on here already who are members. They're the one's who say 'you can never have enough routers'


"You have too many routers when you have more routers than bits."
(I think I saw that phrase here years ago)

My only problem is that my routers take up much more room than my bits...


----------



## JimL56 (Jun 19, 2015)

I picked up a great deal on a Bosch MRF23EVS yesterday. I admit it....I'm weak.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well done, That Man! 
(we'll let you know when you've gone too far...  )


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JimL56 said:


> I picked up a great deal on a Bosch MRF23EVS yesterday. I admit it....I'm weak.


not a chance...


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

They're the one's who say 'you can never have enough routers' 
But also a there are a few of us who say, "you can never have enough money to buy the needed routers and other woodworking tools".


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have 8 routers at the present time. Each of them are set up for a specific purpose though. I keep one (Ridgid) and my DeWalt 611 compact for general handheld use. 1 for my router table, 1 for signs and inlay work, 1 for cutting circles, 1 for my planer and 2 for my dovetail jig. If I come across a project I don't have a router for I just buy another router.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ken! We've missed you...you almost ended up on the MIA thread!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I only have four so far. Two 1617s, a Colt and a Triton TRA001 in the table. With all those doors to make, I suggest you check out the Sommerfeld matched door sets. Their bits are machined to precisely match so once you set up the first bit, you can just switch bits without further setup. They also have a star shaped jig for setting up the bits based on the thickness of the stock. Sure beats messing around with less precise bits. Their storage cases are also cool, routed from solid chunks of wood.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Its simple math Kitchen remodel cabinets bought my whole shop She just never got an inventory of tools required sooo every sale there was a much needed tool that would help get it done


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't feel bad. I got into Euro-style carp fishing three years ago in addition to my woodworking and hunting. My wife asked me when I'm going to get a cheap hobby. I told her I was going to start dating again. That didn't go over real well, either. You can never have too many routers or any type of tool for that matter. You will use any of them at least once in a lifetime.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Each of buying*

My wife is quilter. So it works out well for both of us. She has to have new material and new looms and new patterns and new tools to get the frames together. This works out well for me. I build the new frames as needed, most of the time. i just need some new little tool to get the job done right. And she wants it done right by all means. So I have a win win program. There is a draw back. Once a frame is made, she does not need a new one like it again. So this is where the grand-kids come in real handy and helpful. If i can just show them the way, they can brake something or want some new clothes or toys. There is a bit of a trade off here. Last time it cost me a new surger Machine for the sewing room. But all was lost, she needed a cabinet for the new machine. So I now have a new router table to do the doors and drawers on. Works for me.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

herrwood said:


> At last count I have 4 routers but really only use 2 Bosch mrc23 that mostly stays in the table and a Makita RT0701. However good news is no complaints from my wife about buying tools. I also own some old vehicles so even more tool and other spending. Been married a long time I think she just figures its a lost cause to argue with me about tools and toys.


What training style did you use...subliminal, direct disobedience, lies, waterboarding...?

>


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> What training style did you use...subliminal, direct disobedience, lies, waterboarding...?
> 
> >


loot...

sweeter bottom line...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nickp said:


> What training style did you use...subliminal, direct disobedience, lies, waterboarding...?
> 
> >


Hate to break the news to you...but at our median ages they are too old to train! Much better to start when they are in their 20's. 

In retrospect, maybe that is why my ex couldn't train me! She knew what she was getting into and then couldn't understand why her training schedule derailed. She is probably still trying to figure out where her philosophy of, I'll read a magazine and you do everything else, went wrong. 

There is an old saying for men; "I won't complain when you change, if you don't try and change me."

OK, girls...your turn!:wink:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Sound a bit like the old "here after rule": If you aren't here after what I'm here after then you'll be here after I'm gone.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Authors unknown:
- For a man to pretend to understand women is bad manners; for him 
really to understand them is bad morals. 

- - Men dislike women who don't understand them, and women dislike men 
who do. 

- It is only rarely that one can see in a little boy the promise of a man, but 
one can almost always see in a little girl the threat of a woman. 

Don't shoot the piano player, eh!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Authors unknown:
> - For a man to pretend to understand women is bad manners; for him
> really to understand them is bad morals.
> 
> ...


Only if he plays out of tune...only if he plays out of tune. One sour note and he could be toast!:wink:


----------

